# Falcon Light Gulf Spin Rods



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anyone on here use the Falcon Lowrider or Coastal light gulf spin rods? If so, are they worth the money?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, I have 2 Lowriders. One is a 7' medium fast action and the other is a 7'6" heavy fast action. Both cast very accurately and the larger rod is used for kings. Great feel to them.
Both were a steal for $50 ea when West Marine, of all places, was getting rid of em.
If you're in the FWB area, I'll let you try them out.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

they are a good rod unless you need the warranty. They stiffed me on my sons rod by not honoring the warranty whatsoever.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yea, I've heard mixed reviews about their warranty service.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I have the original in spin 15-25 and have caught a 25 lb jacks on it nice rod not too heavy (weight) and not a noodle. Nice 15lb rod.

The lowrider casting I have has not held up as well. On one the grips seems to be coming lose and the rubber winding checks are cracking. I have not had any warrantee service done so can't comment.

Overall I like their blanks but some issues with build quality at least with the lowrider. I am building my own rods now so I will not buy anymore.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

reeladdiction92 said:


> Yea, I've heard mixed reviews about their warranty service.


 
I actually experienced it first hand. I went round and round with them for over two months, posted all the results on 10 different fishing forums and their response remained the same. Still no go period, that they would sell me a new replacement for 20% of the current price. I politely told them that they fooled me once shame on them, fool me twice shame on me. I refuse to do business with them again.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

My warranty issues were the exact opposite. I cut the label portion of the rod off, as instructed, sent $20, and 7 days later my rod was there!!!!


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

falcon makes great rods. i fish with several.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Hah!!! Didn't even know there was a warranty on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

This happened two seasons ago and I still have my reciept and lifetime warranty on top of my computer desk top as a constant reminder of how sorry their customer service really is.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Bummed about these stories.. just saw their founder and ceo on flats class talking about their small family (US) operated business.

I have been really happy with my st croix rods... not lifetime, but 5 year warranty with no customer service issues.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

A couple of years ago I bought a Falcon Coastal 7 1/2 ' spinning rod. Two weeks after buying the rod I was catching speckled trout while using a popping cork with 1/4 oz. jighead. The bottom 3 or so inches of the rod handle broke off. The store I bought the rod from told me that had just Falcon changed their warranty policy and the store could not provide any warranty services, replacements, etc.( this was later verified thru Falcon). The store gave me the necessary info and I contacted Falcon's warranty department. After telling them what happened, I was told that my story could not be true "because Falcon rods just cannot break that way " ! They told me I could send it in if I want, but it would not be covered under warranty. Needless to say I will NEVER
buy another Falcon rod.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Lsucole I am not trying to take up for Falcon as I have my own issues with one of their rods but I have never heard of a rod breaking in the handle area unless it was damaged previously by stepping on it, falling on it or something to that effect before you started using the rod. That may be why they said that. Are you sure it was not damaged before you fished it? That is the strongest part of the rod. I am just curious not trying to be an ass. 

I once fell on the gunwale of a boat and broke the rod under the eva grips but thats because it took my full weight right on the corner of the gunwale. Still got the fish in though.

Sorry for you trouble with them.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Joe,
I can only say that it was never damaged in the two weeks I owned it
before it broke. My wife bought it for me as a birthday gift so I don't know if something could have happened to it in the store beforehand. I ended up cutting the end of it level and put on a rubber end cap like you see on a walking cane. On a good note it is actually easier to cast with the shorter handle ( I still have the rod) but their customer service and attitude is a deal breaker for me!


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Yea it could have been damaged in shipping there is no telling.


----------

